# Used AT package (advice)



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks good to me how much does it weigh?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

While I'm not familiar with all the gear, I'd say that if the equipment is in fair shape and the boots fit you well it'll be a great price to get into an AT setup. By my rough estimate, you could easily spend about $2000 for comparable new gear before you get out of the shop. AT gear usually holds resale value pretty well because its such a specialty niche, rather than a commodity market like downhill equipment. Sometimes you stumble across a great deal but they're not really common unless you're plugged into a backcountry network or get lucky. 

For your first AT gear, you probably don't need to be as worried about the weight as much as the fit of the boots & compatibility with bindings, condition of the gear, etc. A big qestion is how you intend to use the gear. Do you see yourself dropping 15 feet of air into steep couloirs or skiing mellow glades after a picnic with your friends who are learning to tele? Other questions you need to ask now are: 

- Will the skis turn easily in soft snow and hold an edge on firm snow?
- If the skis are super light-weight and as a result, flimsy, will that work for you (ie have you had to quit skiing Rossignols because you break every pair you get your hands on)?
- Are the boots going to provide comfort on the climb and stability on the descent that you'll want.
- Is the equipment (particularly the skis/bindings) in good shape or have they been thrashed by several seasons as someone's mainstay in the ski area and backcountry as well?

Now the really good thing about picking up your AT gear for $600. You'll have plenty left over to get yourself a top of the line transceiver. That's something you don't want to skimp on, buy used, or go without. 

Have fun in the backcountry and be safe.

--Andy


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

I have the Volkl Mountain M5's (burgandy color). I really like them, as Klaus in Revelstoke said (in that deep Austrian accent), "they have Torsional Rigidity". At 175 lbs, I'm on the 178 cm. They do have a metal top sheet, and I bent one the 3rd time out when I landed on the front full force with my knee. They warrantied it.

Diamir should be fine. I'm on the Dynafit Toutlite program.

I know nothing about the boots, but like Andy says, make sure they fit, or plan on replacing them.

Poles should be fine, do they have an option to add self-arrest grips?

Skins are fine.

$600 sounds good/great. I pieced [waited for sales] my last setup together new for $700 and that was skis, boots and bindings only.


----------

